# Craftsman 500 Watt Tripod Light With Portable Stand



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

SEARS has these on sale through tomorrow for $9.99

We have one that we take in the OutBack and have used it many many times -- thing finally gave up the ghost so ordered another one today and saw that it was half off... they also have a 1000 watt monster for 19.99.

Craftsman 500 watt Tripod Light with Portable Stand


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the dually 500 watt guy and use it around the house all of the time. Never thought about using it camping though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess I'll have to make a run to Sears









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I guess I'll have to make a run to Sears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don,

I tried the 'order online, ship to store' and all the local Sears were out of them.
Wyomissing, Pottsville, and even Coventry Mall.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a very good deal, for sure!

I have a dual head unit, and love it. Never thought of taking it camping with us before. Do I really need that much light? It would kind of take the edge off on those nippy autumn nights though!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We had a newbie camping next to us with one of those this summer at Yosemite. Lets just say that it was not appreciated


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm with Jim on this one. Do you REALLY need that much light while you are camping? Tell me what I'm missing in case I should get one of these for DH for Christmas!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> I'm with Jim on this one. Do you REALLY need that much light while you are camping? Tell me what I'm missing in case I should get one of these for DH for Christmas!


I bet it would make backing in at night a whole lot easier if you had 1 of these on each side of the campsite









Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I find that a single, 12 foot long section of the clear, low intensity "rope light" hung from the awning roller provides plenty of light for playing cards, cooking on the grill, or most anything I want to do outdoors. The white underside of the awning material and the white sides of the trailer are great reflectors. The light is low enough that it doesn't attract a lot of bugs - but more importantly - it maintains a nice outdoor ambience and doesn't intrude into my neighbor's campsite. On the rare occasion that I need more light, well, Keystone has provided me with the amber porch light and the really bright flood lights.

And I find that when I want to sit by the campfire, even the rope light gives off too much light. It spoils the "cheeriness" of the campfire.

Just my two cents - but I'm with Jim - I'll bet your neighbors don't appreciate a "Times Square" atmosphere at the campground.

Scoutr2


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I find that a single, 12 foot long section of the clear, low intensity "rope light" hung from the awning roller provides plenty of light for playing cards, cooking on the grill, or most anything I want to do outdoors.
> Scoutr2


Hmmm, rope lights. That's a great idea


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or as we in the Northeast rally area.....runway lights


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use the rope light myself and have found it to be perfect...not too much light but enough to do just about anything that you would like to do. Very easy to put up, I just use some of the metal clips and it is done. And a big plus is you can get it at Wallymart in just about any color you want and they are dirt cheap!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping light should come from the camp fire and a Coleman lantern...not a 1000w lamp. (IMHO of course)


----------

